# Louisiana Eating Part 2! Jambalaya *Pics*



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Went to help my grandfather cook today for 4 or 5 of the local volunteer fire departments. We cooked pork and sausage jambalaya. I wish there was a way to package up all of this southern food and ship it off to all of you...but until technology and shipping make that possible...you will have to settle for these pictures...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

yer killin us dude


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Christ that looks good. What kind of beverage would go with this?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

man...if you're going to keep this up, we are going to start demanding actual recipies!!!


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

What no shrimp??? Damn that looks good!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Darn it.
Should have hooked up with you when I was out in Baton Rouge earlier in January.

Next time I go, lets herf.
I will bring ISOMs, you provide the Jambalaya.
I enjoyed dining at Mike Anderson's and another restuarant whose name I can't remember (name of two guys), both great seafood but this sure looks good.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Darn it.
> Should have hooked up with you when I was out in Baton Rouge earlier in January.
> 
> Next time I go, lets herf.
> ...


Sounds good to me, we will cook something cajun for you whether it be boiled shrimp/crawfish or jambalaya...


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh YUMMY. Yer a cruel, cruel man...  

I remember having a smoky-flavored beer along with a big helping of jambalaya while I was visiting NO several years ago. Can't for the life of me remember what the name was, though, but I'm 99% sure it was from a local brewery. Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

That does look tasty. Jambalaya with either a nice cold Dos Equis or ***** Modelo and a CAO Brazilia.Yum!!!!! OK, now I wish it were atleast Spring and I was out back eating, smoking and drinking.(Where's the crying smiley when you need it?)


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Everybody knows that the folks down in Louisiana drink tons of Budweiser. 

Looks good. I think I'll be making myself a pot real soon.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That llloooooookkkkkksssss so ggggooooddddd !

A bowl of that,a beer and a cigar after. Yummy !


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

stop torturing me...
put this in the food forum, that way i'll never have to look in there having the knowledge that these pictures are there


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

DAMN ..now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TTgirl said:


> Oh YUMMY. Yer a cruel, cruel man...
> 
> I remember having a smoky-flavored beer along with a big helping of jambalaya while I was visiting NO several years ago. Can't for the life of me remember what the name was, though, but I'm 99% sure it was from a local brewery. Sound familiar to anyone?


Crescent City Brewery on Decatur had a rauchbier in their microbrewery sometimes, which is made with wood fire smoked malt. I don't know of any bottled smoked beers from NOLA .... other darker beers you can find there include Dixie Blackened Voodoo or Abitas.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Man that looks really good!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You are truly making me wanna move South......


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks good. What's the recipe?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Nely said:


> Looks good. What's the recipe?


I agree. Give us a recipe for that stuff. That is a way to get the smell and taste to us over the internet!!!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

We Want The Recipe!!!!! We Want The Recipe!!!!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

The first set of pictures didn't do much for me, but these now!?! Man, I'm loving these.

BTW, I think it's great your grandfather and you are cooking for the FD's!

Mel


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Man I can smell that from here in Florida. Pics making me drool.

View attachment 5346


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Jan 11, 2006)

MMMM i loves me some jumbalayas.. 
but usually its the zatarans box mix with kielbasa and chicken, good but cant possibly be as good as from New orleans


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I would love to make this for the wifey but first I would need the recipe.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Went to help my grandfather cook today for 4 or 5 of the local volunteer fire departments. We cooked pork and sausage jambalaya. I wish there was a way to package up all of this southern food and ship it off to all of you...but until technology and shipping make that possible...you will have to settle for these pictures...


Man that is just crippling me! Since I love cigars and food equally, I would pair this with some solid German beer, and something Partagas!

Oh momma!

ATL


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

sirsmokesalot said:


> MMMM i loves me some jumbalayas..
> but usually its the zatarans box mix with kielbasa and chicken, good but cant possibly be as good as from New orleans


No nothings like homeade....but if you wanna try the box...try Tony Chachere's....its damn good for box jambalaya...let me know if they dont sell it in ur area and i will ship a couple out to you...just add sausage and ur goood to go!


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> No nothings like homeade....but if you wanna try the box...try Tony Chachere's....its damn good for box jambalaya...let me know if they dont sell it in ur area and i will ship a couple out to you...just add sausage and ur goood to go!


I too have been know to "cheat" and use the boxed stuff. It works fine in a pinch so long as you doctor it up with sauteed onions, peppers, celery, and chicken.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

OK, someone has got to do something about this member!! I've already smacked him with cigars and ring gauge, as have several others, but he just keeps on posting these **** pics!!

I'm not sure what he has in mind, but I'm wondering if we can find a way to receive food from him via PMs

I'm gaining weight just reading his posts!:r


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Good looking eats for sure!


----------



## PassThis (Feb 28, 2006)

All you need are some crawfish to go along with that.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

PassThis said:


> All you need are some crawfish to go along with that.


You must have missed Part I of Louisiana Eating!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20661&highlight=louisiana


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just like my uncle makes it, same kind of pot and all. When everything at the table was gone, we'd be at the pot with the spoons. Goes great with an iceeeee cold Grolsch.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.tonychachere.com/

Heres a link for Tony Chachere's. Looks pretty good!!!

It's not Mbraud's family recipe but it may still be good.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Never had any Tony's? Aww man its some good stuff. Next bomb I send out will have some more cajun beef jerky made in my town, some tony's seasoning and/or jambalaya pack, and some Zapps potato chips....get a taste of my world !


----------

